# Is it REALLY stuck in customs or am I getting a lot of BS?



## runswith3dogs (Feb 5, 2010)

After a flawless and amazing experience in Munich, I'm beginning to wonder about BMW's operations stateside. 

Our ED arrived Brunswick on 5/30. For the last two weeks no-one has been able to confirm where the car is. 
-Last week we were told it had "just" cleared customs. 
-Earlier his week no-one seemed to know exactly where it was.
-Today we're told it hasn't cleared customs yet. 

We've received the title-- does that make sense?

The story is that Homeland Security has slowed down processing. For a month? 

Anyone have any insights or info? 

Many thanks!!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Okay... I have to answer your question w/ a question.

DOES IT MATTER??!! Does it matter where is the car?? 

Yes... I know you'll say "..Hell Yes!! It matters.."

hold on there young skywalker... The answer is "NO IT DOESN'T"


Why??!!:dunno: Because you DON'T have your car and there is NOTHING you can do about it.

Yeah... I know you are now saying "F******* beewang of course there is something I can do about it... I can pick up the phone and starts cursing and yelling people and get the ball moving. .." right??!! Wrong!!

If the Custom still has your car... Please give it your best shot at yelling at them... if you can get them on the phone at all. Unless your Dad is the Secreatary of DHS or anyone above that... maybe

If BMW has your car, you gotta trust me when I tell you that they are moving the car (processing) Very rapidly in a systematic way... No!! There is NO CHANCE that your car is sitting in the corner lot because someone forgot about it.

If you car has damage... then your car is being repaired for Quickly (assuming parts is available). 

No one is slacking off in the BMW world, they've been doing this for decades and its just clock work at this point.

My suggestion as always... keep yourself interested in other things in life.

Cheers,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

runswith3dogs said:


> Our ED arrived Brunswick on 5/30. For the last two weeks no-one has been able to confirm where the car is.
> -Last week we were told it had "just" cleared customs.
> -Earlier his week no-one seemed to know exactly where it was.
> -Today we're told it hasn't cleared customs yet.


Where are you getting this information from?


----------



## runswith3dogs (Feb 5, 2010)

The dealer.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

This is very similar to what's happening in Port Hueneme. BMW ED department just told me there are 4 ED cars including mine stuck at Department of Agriculture from a ship that arrived May 27 (Triton Leader). So today is Day 29. The BMW ED rep assured me that BMW was doing everything possible but when a ship of fruit arrives at the port they stop work on cars.

It's one thing to say "be patient" when it's not your car; tougher to actually do that when your car is the one held while payments are being made and the warranty/free maintenance is counting down. 

Does anyone know if non-ED cars go through Department of Agriculture inspections?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

stan01 said:


> ...It's one thing to say "be patient" when it's not your car; tougher to actually do that when your car is the one held while payments are being made and the warranty/free maintenance is counting down. ....


I don't think that is a FAIR statement for anyone at this forum. Listen!! We have all "... Been there!! Done That!!.." What I have said... I speak from experience. Its not that "MY car(s) via ed wasn't held-up. Its not like MY money is worth any lesser than yours! Nor is my warranty not expiring as each day goes by... LOOK!! We are all talking about the same thing here and just telling you from experience. Keep yourself busy as there is NOT a DAMN thing you or I can do about it.

beewang


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

I think ED cars are the bottom of the priority for Customs. Let's face it...there is no deep pocket money behind ED cars. BMW has been paid. Customs knows that if a big company's containers are held up in customs, they are going to hear about it and get pressure from superiors...that row of used BMWs gathering dust outside....they can wait because there is no big money interest behind them. Besides, they make a good place for Customs workers to take their breaks and listen to music.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

stan01 said:


> This is very similar to what's happening in Port Hueneme. BMW ED department just told me there are 4 ED cars including mine stuck at Department of Agriculture from a ship that arrived May 27 (Triton Leader).


Mine took three weeks to go through the Department of Agriculture inspection last year.


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

I love reading Beewang's wisdom-filled prose.

But I really empathize with Stan01. Anecdotally at least, it appears there may be a trend of longer time to get on a boat, random long delays at Customs, and periodic holdups at the VPC, especially on the west coast.; A 6-8 week wait is hard enough, but a 12 week or 14 week wait, combined with the additional expense of (in most cases) paying for a car not in your possession, is a little much. The uncertainty, of course, makes it worse. Additionally, the total lack of control one has in trying to get these situations resolved makes it that much worse. Bee is right: there is nothing you can do.

Are the current negative economic forces having a real impact on the delivery of our ED cars? Are BMW cutbacks and Federal Government downsizing pushing realistic redelivery times back by two or three weeks or more? Is there something BMW could do if they wanted to better the situation?

After hearing all these stories recently, I am having a slight reticence about my next ED, which I am currently planning.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

Our redelivery took three weeks longer than I originally anticipated. Next time (There will be a next time!) I will plan for delays getting on a ship, in port, and getting delivered to our dealer. I will call the BMW ED people directly because they have better information than our CA can get. I understand that I can't do anything to speed the redelivery process, so I will be a lot more patient next time.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

TGray5 said:


> Besides, they make a good place for Customs workers to take their breaks and listen to music.


:rofl: The VDC workers would never notice the customs people coming in, taking the keys, and sitting in the cars for their breaks :rofl:


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

I was told yesterday by the BMW ED desk that there are BMW employees (or agents) at the ports and in New Jersey whose job is to ensure smooth flow of cars through the import process. Makes sense; BMW would not be sitting by patiently if a shipload of 2000 unsold cars was held up in customs for a month. I was told that these employees are now aware there are 4 ED cars that have been in customs/agriculture for 30 days at Port Hueneme. Will they be able to do anything to get the cars released quicker? Would they be involved if I hadn't called BMW? I don't know, but I'm glad that they are at least "now aware" there is a problem.

If your car has been at the port for over 3 weeks I would suggest a polite call or email to the BMW ED desk.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

stan01 said:


> Does anyone know if non-ED cars go through Department of Agriculture inspections?


In theory any car might go through the Dept. of Agriculture inspection but only used cars will typically get physically inspected at all as new cars pre-clear while en route.

The number of cars held for more intensive inspections (such as yours) is very few.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

JSpira said:


> :rofl: The VDC workers would never notice the customs people coming in, taking the keys, and sitting in the cars for their breaks :rofl:


How would the VDC know what's happening to the cars when they are with customs/agriculture? BMW employees are not allowed anywhere near the cars until they are cleared.

There was a report from a BimmerFest member last year that his M3's speakers were blown and equalizer settings maxed when he finally got the car 16 weeks after dropoff. I suspect that's what TGray5 is referring to.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

stan01 said:


> How would the VDC know what's happening to the cars when they are with customs/agriculture? BMW employees are not allowed anywhere near the cars until they are cleared.


That (not being "anywhere near the cars") would be impossible.

BMW cannot process the cars until they are cleared but that's different.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

stan01 said:


> I was told yesterday by the BMW ED desk that there are BMW employees (or agents) at the ports and in New Jersey whose job is to ensure smooth flow of cars through the import process. Makes sense; BMW would not be sitting by patiently if a shipload of 2000 unsold cars was held up in customs for a month. I was told that these employees are now aware there are 4 ED cars that have been in customs/agriculture for 30 days at Port Hueneme. Will they be able to do anything to get the cars released quicker? Would they be involved if I hadn't called BMW? I don't know, but I'm glad that they are at least "now aware" there is a problem.
> 
> If your car has been at the port for over 3 weeks I would suggest a polite call or email to the BMW ED desk.


A shipload of 2000 new cars won't get held up in customs, typically. This is all done electronically - it's not as if people are at the ports shepherding cars through. :dunno:


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

JSpira said:


> That would be impossible.
> 
> BMW cannot process the cars until they are cleared but that's different.


OK, I just reread your VDC blog post, and you wrote that the cars (at least in the VDC you visited) are physically stored by BMW until they are cleared. That makes me feel a little better than if they were in a customs lot somewhere.


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

Im going through the same issues 


> My Car arrived at the port on May 18th, since it was a European Delivery (I couldn't take due to Ash Cloud back in mid April) it had to go through customs and didn't clear till June 4th. PCD was set for June 21st which was a Monday and wouldn't work for me, so it was requested to be shipped to the dealer that is 4 hours away from the port.
> 
> As of today June 23rd I still have not received my vehicle or seen any sign it assigned to a truck. I have now made my 3rd payment on this car and still don't know what it even looks like. This car has been in the united states for more than a month now and I still cant get it. I'm stuck paying for a rental
> 
> Is there anything I can do or any suggestion to resolve this issue? Can I drive down to the port myself? This whole ordeal has tested my patience and frustration has started to kick in.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

stan01 said:


> So I think you are saying the ED cars going through customs and agriculture are physically stored at the VDC building/lot but are roped off or otherwise separated so BMW employees don't touch them until clearance is given?


If you look at the ninth slide in the slideshow in this article, you will see where my car is in the customs hold line. The slides prior to that show the trip from the port to the VDC.

Inside BMW***8217;s Vehicle Distribution Center 4 February 2010 

 


> The BMW Vehicle Distribution Center (VDC) is the point of entry for all BMWs, Minis, and Rolls-Royces arriving in the United States. Join The Diesel Driver on an exclusive, behind-the-scenes tour.
> The final chapter of our ***8230;


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

stan01 said:


> OK, I just reread your VDC blog post, and you wrote that the cars (at least in the VDC you visited) are physically stored by BMW until they are cleared. That makes me feel a little better than if they were in a customs lot somewhere.


I presume you mean the article in The Diesel Driver magazine and I just posted a link to the article (probably almost at the same time you made your post) - and I'm glad that this makes you more comfortable with the process (as it made me).


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Am I reading this right? Did my car clear/released from customs on 6.25.10?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Vanos4:12PM said:


> Am I ready this right? Did my car clear/released from customs on 6.25.10?


Ja, you are reading the system correctly but I am not sure if I would believe the system.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

I just found out from the BMW ED desk that ED cars awaiting customs clearance in Port Hueneme are NOT stored at the VDC. They are stored outdoors in a customs lot at the port. BMW is heavily fined if they do anything to the cars before they are cleared.

The Oxnard VDC is a couple miles from the port through several tracts of houses. Once the cars are released by customs they are trucked to the VDC.

This is another strike against Port Hueneme (as if it needs any more). :thumbdwn:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

stan01 said:


> I just found out from the BMW ED desk that ED cars awaiting customs clearance in Port Hueneme are NOT stored at the VDC. They are stored outdoors in a customs lot at the port. BMW is heavily fined if they do anything to the cars before they are cleared.
> 
> The Oxnard VDC is a couple miles from the port through several tracts of houses. Once the cars are released by customs they are trucked to the VDC.
> 
> This is another strike against Port Hueneme (as if it needs any more). :thumbdwn:


Relatively few cars go through PH versus NJ and I haven't spent much time at PH so it's good to know exactly where the cars are.

I should point out that, until Port NEAT was dismantled, cars arriving at the Port of NY were stored (see photo of my car there) in a designated area that was part of the Port NEAT facility. Once the cars cleared, they were driven along the private road to the VDC.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

stan01 said:


> I just found out from the BMW ED desk that ED cars awaiting customs clearance in Port Hueneme are NOT stored at the VDC. They are stored outdoors in a customs lot at the port. BMW is heavily fined if they do anything to the cars before they are cleared.
> 
> The Oxnard VDC is a couple miles from the port through several tracts of houses. Once the cars are released by customs they are trucked to the VDC.
> 
> This is another strike against Port Hueneme (as if it needs any more). :thumbdwn:


So you really thought that cars awaiting customs clearance were stored at the VDC? By the way, VDC in Port Hueneme does have a parking structure, but at least half of the cars are stored outdoors and I'd be quite surprised if customs has an indoor lot anywhere in the US.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

JSpira said:


> Relatively few cars go through PH versus NJ


 You sure about that?


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

stan01 said:


> I just found out from the BMW ED desk that ED cars awaiting customs clearance in Port Hueneme are NOT stored at the VDC. They are stored outdoors in a customs lot at the port. BMW is heavily fined if they do anything to the cars before they are cleared.
> 
> The Oxnard VDC is a couple miles from the port through several tracts of houses. Once the cars are released by customs they are trucked to the VDC.
> 
> This is another strike against Port Hueneme (as if it needs any more). :thumbdwn:


 Another correction, cars are driven from Port to VDC not trucked.


----------



## jjgoodtimes (Feb 3, 2008)

Some of my employees used to live up in Oxnard near PH and they confirmed that the cars are driven from port to the VPC. They caravan at low speeds.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

JSpira said:


> :rofl: The VDC workers would never notice the customs people coming in, taking the keys, and sitting in the cars for their breaks :rofl:


 I believe we have determined that cars awaiting customs are not stored at the VDC, at least in PH :rofl:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

TGray5 said:


> You sure about that?


Yes.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

TGray5 said:


> So you really thought that cars awaiting customs clearance were stored at the VDC?


Most are. Just not at PH.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

jjgoodtimes said:


> Some of my employees used to live up in Oxnard near PH and they confirmed that the cars are driven from port to the VPC. They caravan at low speeds.


Same thing at the Port of NY - cars are driven from the port to the VDC in a caravan. It is a private road (there are photos of the road in my article - in fact, the slide show at the bottom documents the trip from boat to VDC).


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

JSpira said:


> Yes.


 I don't have any facts on this, but reasonable judgement tells me that PH which supports California and all of the Western US would not process 'relatively few cars as compared to NJ'. Afterall the east coast has 3 VDC's no? In fact I'd bet that you are very wrong on this.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

JSpira said:


> Most are. Just not at PH.


 Most being what? NJ? What about South Carolina...answer is no, they are stored at the Port. Don't know about Georgia.


----------



## tomj888 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Hidden flaw in the experience*

I believe as much of a great experience it is to experience delivery at the Welt and then have your car to tool along the great driving roads of europe, all of that enthusiasm has to be tempered by the redelivery process. Its like that song agony and ecstasy. On the west coast, redelivery is a real issue. I have seen very few posts online that report very quick redelivery. And one of the posters said deal with it and yes, we do have to deal with it, but BMW knows is a long haul and as such makes a payment for you. I believe that they should review each situation on a case by case basis and offer to make another payment for you. Afterall, we are paying for shipment of the car. Or the TSA has to re-allocate their best and brightest to customs and have those pillars of security process the cars as well as they process passengers. NOW that's a proactive solution.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

TGray5 said:


> I don't have any facts on this, but reasonable judgement tells me that PH which supports California and all of the Western US would not process 'relatively few cars as compared to NJ'. Afterall the east coast has 3 VDC's no? In fact I'd bet that you are very wrong on this.


Only 2 of the VDCs on the east coast (last time I looked) handle e.d. cars and still the majority go to the Port of NY.

The western region also gets fewer e.d. sales (in part due to the redelivery time) so this lowers the figures as well).


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

stan01 said:


> ...The Oxnard VDC is a couple miles from the port through several tracts of houses. Once the cars are released by customs they are trucked to the VDC.
> 
> This is another strike against Port Hueneme (as if it needs any more). :thumbdwn:


1) I believe the cars are driven to VDC at Port Hueneme Custom Zone.
http://tinyurl.com/2cuvtu6

2) Why would it be a strike against Port Hueneme? You can't say that Port of Los Angeles is better...


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

JSpira said:


> Only 2 of the VDCs on the east coast (last time I looked) handle e.d. cars and still the majority go to the Port of NY.
> 
> The western region also gets fewer e.d. sales (in part due to the redelivery time) so this lowers the figures as well).


 OK, so your statement that most VDC's store their customs cars at a segmented area of the VDC is not correct. It appears that only NY does.

Unless you have some facts to prove otherwise I will continue to believe that the number of BMWs coming through PH will far exceed your estimate of relatively few as compared to NY. For many brands, California sells more than the rest of the country combined. In fact at a Mercedes event, the head of AMG said that there are more Mercedes sold through 2 dealers in my county than the whole country of Germany. The joke out here is that the 3 series is the Camry of southern California.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

TGray5 said:


> OK, so your statement that most VDC's store their customs cars at a segmented area of the VDC is not correct. It appears that only NY does.


I said most cars, not most VDCs. NY typically has the most cars in customs at any one point so the statement is correct.



TGray5 said:


> Unless you have some facts to prove otherwise I will continue to believe that the number of BMWs coming through PH will far exceed your estimate of relatively few as compared to NY.


Of course you are free to believe whatever you wish but that would mean that you believe that the people who manage the VDCs don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

How about worldwide?


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

TGray5 said:


> OK, so your statement that most VDC's store their customs cars at a segmented area of the VDC is not correct. It appears that only NY does.
> 
> Unless you have some facts to prove otherwise I will continue to believe that the number of BMWs coming through PH will far exceed your estimate of relatively few as compared to NY. For many brands, California sells more than the rest of the country combined. In fact at a Mercedes event, the head of AMG said that there are more Mercedes sold through 2 dealers in my county than the whole country of Germany. The joke out here is that the 3 series is the Camry of southern California.


I read Jonathan's comment as being *fewer ED cars* go through PH than go through NY.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

JSpira said:


> I said most cars, not most VDCs. NY typically has the most cars in customs at any one point so the statement is correct.
> 
> Of course you are free to believe whatever you wish but that would mean that you believe that the people who manage the VDCs don't know what they are talking about.


 Well we've already established several mis-statements here about VDC's so yes I'm skeptical. I'd love to see some facts that you can provide to support your position though, aside from someone told me its true and so it must be, even though it doesn't make logical sense. As one more data point, look at location of festers posting in the ED forum..are the west coast posters relatively few compared to the east coast? I don't think so.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

TGray5 said:


> Well we've already established several mis-statements here about VDC's so yes I'm skeptical. I'd love to see some facts that you can provide to support your position though, aside from someone told me its true and so it must be, even though it doesn't make logical sense. As one more data point, look at location of festers posting in the ED forum..are the west coast posters relatively few compared to the east coast? I don't think so.


I hope I haven'tt made any misstatements about VDCs, however. My statements apply to euro delivery and to the Port of NY in most cases.

BTW, I don't think the location of posters is a valid measure - but you could use the calendar since it's been consistently 20% of BMW's sales.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

innovativeit said:


> I read Jonathan's comment as being *fewer ED cars* go through PH than go through NY.


I don't know what he said when as he tends to edit his posts rather than acknowledging a change in his point of view in a subsequent post. So reading a thread after the fact to try to figure out what was said and make sense of it is virtually impossible. Even with the qualification of the statement to ED cars only, I still don't believe that far fewer ED cars come through PH than NY. It could be 50/50, but far fewer...doubt it.


----------



## stan01 (Jan 15, 2010)

TGray5 said:


> Another correction, cars are driven from Port to VDC not trucked.


Thanks, seems like that is the consensus (although perhaps standard delivery cars are driven and ED cars are trucked)?



beewang said:


> 2) Why would it be a strike against Port Hueneme? You can't say that Port of Los Angeles is better...


I'd much rather the car was stored in an indoor facility under BMW's supervision and security, as Jonathan describes in NY. BMW has a vested interest in keeping the cars safe and secure as they are responsible for any damage.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

stan01 said:


> Thanks, seems like that is the consensus (although perhaps standard delivery cars are driven and ED cars are trucked)?
> 
> I'd much rather the car was stored in an indoor facility under BMW's supervision and security, as Jonathan describes in NY. BMW has a vested interest in keeping the cars safe and secure as they are responsible for any damage.


 I doubt the ED cars are trucked, but it does make you wonder if they call the driver crew in to move the customs cars to the VPC as soon as they are ready or if perhaps they sit and wait for the next ship to come in before the cars get moved, hence explaining part of the delay? :dunno...I'm with you on having the car brought to VDC as soon as possible, although I'm sure the Customs area is as secure. I've been to PH VDC though and at least half of it is *not* under roof. I hate having my new car sitting out in the sun too. Not so sure about BMW's security either...do you remember seeing the story of the 5 series prototypes stolen from NY VDC?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

stan01 said:


> Thanks, seems like that is the consensus (although perhaps standard delivery cars are driven and ED cars are trucked)?


Cars are driven at PH and the Port of NY. No idea what the layout in Brunswick is (which is the only other port that our cars come into).



stan01 said:


> I'd much rather the car was stored in an indoor facility under BMW's supervision and security, as Jonathan describes in NY. BMW has a vested interest in keeping the cars safe and secure as they are responsible for any damage.


The cars aren't stored indoors at the VDC. Most cars are outdoors at any given moment at the VDC. (A few photos below)


----------



## 5er (Jun 28, 2007)

Is it really true that these delays are more affecting the west coast (i.e. oxnard) than the east coast deliveries?


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Unfortunately I think it is.

I will pick my car up 7 weeks and 2 days after dropping it off at HARMS. I think that is about the _*norm*_ for East Coast guys.


----------



## Bulldog71 (Oct 31, 2009)

Go over your very carefully at redelevery. It sounds to me as they are giving you a song and dance. If there were any damage to your car during transport, BMW will make all required repairs, but are not under any requirement to tell you about them. To this day I swear that my E93 was repainted on the drivers door after my ED.

Do not let them give you the car at the end of the day when the light is pour. Check for overspay. If you find something that you don't like, make a report and have an Indi look at the car.

good luck, and I love the color


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Bulldog71 said:


> Go over your very carefully at *redelevery.* ...
> *Do not let them give you the car* at the end of the day when the light is pour. Check for overspay. If you find something that you don't like, make a report and have an Indi look at the car....


Dude... you do realize that the car is ALREADY YOURS right??!!:dunno:

It makes no difference if you decides to take *RE_DELIVERY* of your car day or night. *IT'S YOURS!!!*

the recourse isn't w/ a dealer on an ED. Its w/ the insurance company. Get it ??!!


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

JSpira said:


> Ja, you are reading the system correctly but I am not sure if I would believe the system.


What makes you say not to believe the system? Just from a cursery look at the information it seems that his car took 6 days to clear customs. Do you think that the shippers information is flawed in any way?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mikeriley said:


> What makes you say not to believe the system? Just from a cursery look at the information it seems that his car took 6 days to clear customs. Do you think that the shippers information is flawed in any way?


The WW system hasn't in the past displayed customs clearance info and, since WW isn't involved in any manner shape or form in the customs clearance process, I guess I am naturally skeptical as to how the data appeared.

In addition, people here have reported discrepancies in actual customs clearance dates versus what Harms' on line system showed.)

That's really all.


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

I have taken a tour of the PH facility as part of the BMWCCA LA chapter group visit. I can confirm first hand that the cars are driven by caravan the two miles from port to the VDC facility - they are not trucked. They are driven on a public road at low speed. The area they go through is mostly residential.


----------

